# Self Build Costs



## Bartlet (15 Jun 2009)

Hi folks,
Am considering a self build in KK-Waterford region and have recieved planning permissions. Just wondering has anybody had any experience with quotes for these recently - are prices coming down much? Any feedback would be great


----------



## Jolly Man (17 Jun 2009)

Hi Bartlet,

I recently finished bulding in your area www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com more a less complete 4,000sqft for €69per sqft. I have heard of builders finish prices varying from €75 to €110 still, but i dont think they have come down all that much really.


----------



## galwaytt (17 Jun 2009)

Fwiw, we got notified by post yesterday that timber is to go up 6%.

Various reasons quoted, but the global blah-blah is the main culprit.  Fewer mills left in business, means less capacity, less demand means higher per m3 cost to stay open, and it means longer lead times too.   Some mills going on annual leave soon, but extending it to 2 or 3 months, to try and build up a bit of demand to make it worth their while opening, afterwards......!

Tarriff's on all the good timber due to come in from Jan 1 2010 too, iirc, so no time like the present to get going.

The only thing that has come down in labour.  Labour intensive builds (large, elaborate, concrete), with large on-site labour content, has varied the most.

MMC's (modern methods' of construction) - basically, factory-built houses, haven't, as the labour content is a lot less.   And if materials are going up........

Prices for builder's finish around here about Eur 85 sq ft.


----------



## Bartlet (17 Jun 2009)

Thats great information guys, thank you very much. It is interesting looking about for costs. I have been advised that if you can manage a direct labour as opposed to with a contractor the savings can be in the 10s of thouseands of euro (just reading some of the threads for the online bids that people are getting back would seem to reaffirm this). I am a bit iffy though going down this route. I would imagine that timelines would be pushed out significantly. Has anybody had any experience in this.


----------



## krissovo (17 Jun 2009)

I spent 12 months planning to build by direct labour.  When the market crashed I re-priced with all the contractors and about 80% of the materials.  The end result was with direct labour I would come in at €69 per sq ft with 7% contingency (low I know) but with a contractor I have a fixed price of €75 per sq ft.  After weighing up the pro and cons I went with the contractor as my own time is money and the stress  as well as the time to build.


----------



## galwaytt (17 Jun 2009)

krissovo said:


> I spent 12 months planning to build by direct labour. When the market crashed I re-priced with all the contractors and about 80% of the materials. The end result was with direct labour I would come in at €69 per sq ft with 7% contingency (low I know) but with a contractor I have a fixed price of €75 per sq ft. After weighing up the pro and cons I went with the contractor as my own time is money and the stress as well as the time to build.


 
Good decision, imho.  I'm in the business, and even i used a contractor.  There's only so many hours in the day, and getting phone calls at 3 O'Clock in the afternoon at the 'day job' from guys on site wondering 'if I can organise an extra 100 blocks, or extra cable, or extra pipe - inside the next hour...etc ' is more than my mental health is worth !

Btw 7% is good contingency to meet.  I managed to keep mine at 10 and thought I did well !


----------



## bamboozle (18 Jun 2009)

krissovo said:


> I spent 12 months planning to build by direct labour. When the market crashed I re-priced with all the contractors and about 80% of the materials. The end result was with direct labour I would come in at €69 per sq ft with 7% contingency (low I know) but with a contractor I have a fixed price of €75 per sq ft. After weighing up the pro and cons I went with the contractor as my own time is money and the stress as well as the time to build.


 
plus you've someone to blame when things go wrong!!


----------



## flatpack (18 Jun 2009)

man that look nice i paid same price for 3 bed and its half the size and with far to many things unfinished. 
nice one m8, 


Jolly Man said:


> Hi Bartlet,
> 
> I recently finished bulding in your area www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com more a less complete 4,000sqft for €69per sqft. I have heard of builders finish prices varying from €75 to €110 still, but i dont think they have come down all that much really.


----------



## Jolly Man (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks flatpack, ah we have lots to finish ourselves yet but we are gettin there slowly nearly two years building it, but we were living rent free which does help have moved in now with six weeks and its a great feeling!


----------



## flatpack (18 Jun 2009)

i wanted self build but PP i really hate the way system works
it was no no no every where.... off course builders was paying big books.


----------



## Soarer (21 Jun 2009)

krissovo said:


> I spent 12 months planning to build by direct labour.  When the market crashed I re-priced with all the contractors and about 80% of the materials.  The end result was with direct labour I would come in at €69 per sq ft with 7% contingency (low I know) but with a contractor I have a fixed price of €75 per sq ft.  After weighing up the pro and cons I went with the contractor as my own time is money and the stress  as well as the time to build.



Where about are you based, and what contractor did you use? I'm hoping to be in a position to start building in the next few months, and I'm doing a lot of weighing up at the minute.


----------



## krissovo (22 Jun 2009)

I am based in Cork and the build is in Rathcormac.  I will PM the contractor as I might in trouble.


----------



## Soarer (22 Jun 2009)

krissovo said:


> I am based in Cork and the build is in Rathcormac. I will PM the contractor as I might in trouble.


 
Nice one.
In Cork myself, so this could get interesting!


----------



## ludermor (22 Jun 2009)

Jollyman,
that is one excellent blog and would be invaluable to anyone thinking of starting a self build. 
Are you planning on puttng a section in outlining things you would do differently or problems you encountered?
I have just finished my own house and would loved to have done like you have done!


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2009)

krissovo said:


> I am based in Cork and the build is in Rathcormac. I will PM the contractor as I might in trouble.


 
Only if you have a connection other than that of a satisfied customer.
Leo


----------

